# SSD + Neuzustand mit erase



## Nyuki (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo !
@Drache
Soll die SSD verkauft werden bzw. aus anderen Gründen sicher gelöscht werden, ist es möglich die SSD komplett sicher zu löschen. Hierzu wird ein Programm benötigt, dass direkt den Controller der SSD anweist alle Blöcke auf der SSD als leer zu markieren. Dies kann z.B. HDDErase (bei einer HDD würde der entsprechende Befehl - ATA Secure *Erase* - die Dateien wirklich löschen, bei einer SSD markiert der Controller alle Blöcke als leer). Eine Beschreibung ist z.B. hier zu finden. Hierdurch wird auch die Werksgeschwindigkeit wieder hergestellt, falls durch nicht unterstütztes Trim oder nicht funktionierendes Garbage Collection die Leistung eingebrochen ist. Danach muss die SSD einmal komplett mit beliebigen Daten gefüllt werden, wofür es auch Programme gibt. *Jetzt die SSD einmal formatieren.
*
Meine Frage ist:
-Wenn ich die Die Blöcke leere und danach komplett wieder vollmache ,Formatiere ich danach im Windows oder bei der Neuinstallation?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Auf keinen Fall eine SSD formatieren! Wenn du sie einmal mit Daten wieder gefüllt hast reicht es wenn du die Partition löscht, beim win7 Setup zum Beispiel. Dann einfach Win7 in den unpartitionierten Bereich installieren mehr nicht.


----------



## Nyuki (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Hulk!
aber Warum schreibt jeder in "andere Foren was anderes?
Warum nicht formatieren?


----------



## mattinator (26. Oktober 2010)

Kommt darauf an, welches Modell (Chip). im OCZ-Forum gibt es für die SSD's mit Sandforce-Chip ein Tool OCZ Toolbox for Sandforce based SSD drives. (Agility2, Vertex2, Vertex2 Pro, Vertex-LE) (s.a. Guide THE BASIC GUIDE & FAQ - ABC for OCZ SSD, Guide How to use Sanitary Erase).


----------



## Speedwood (26. Oktober 2010)

SSD einfach bei der Win 7 install Partition löschen und eine Neue machen fertig , die daten werden sowiso durch den vorgang bei einer SSD genullt 


Oder einfach das Firmware neu aufspielen , oder beim Hersteller gibbet Software was die ebenfalls nullt  ist zu mindest bei der Supertalent so


----------



## Nyuki (26. Oktober 2010)

Speedwood schrieb:


> SSD einfach bei der Win 7 install Partition löschen und eine Neue machen fertig , die daten werden sowiso durch den vorgang bei einer SSD genullt



-Ja das ist einfach.Aber wenn ich z.b jemand wär der jetzt voll die Einbrüche hätte in Sachen Lesen und schreiben.Zählt das dann auch?Warum wenn werden dann solche Programme und Themen erstellt zum Thema "SSD Leistung Werkseinstellung ect."?Wenn es so einfach wär die Partition aufzuheben, keine neue erstellen ,Os drüberhauen und alles ist gut ,wäre toll."Ich bin da Skeptisch"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn du schreib Einbrüche hast dann musst du sie zurücksetzen, das hilft in den allermeisten Fällen. Gut man muss aber erst vorher Fehleranasyse betreiben woher die Einbrüche kommen. Sonst ist vieleicht alles für umsonst. Aber poste doch dein Problem im neu eingerichtetn Sammelthread für SSD's, da kann man dir dann besser helfen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html


----------



## Nyuki (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe keine Leistungseinbrüche geschweige Bluescreens.Ich will mich nur vorbereiten ,lernen und verstehen !
Danke nochmal für die Tips


----------



## Jakopo (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh nicht wieso das so schlimm sein soll bei der Win7 Installation eine Schnellformatierung zu machen.


----------



## hwk (27. Oktober 2010)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso das so schlimm sein soll bei der Win7 Installation eine Schnellformatierung zu machen.



Ist es nicht, wird sowieso gemacht wenn kein Dateisystem auf der Platte ist irgendwie muss das da ja drauf


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

fragt mich nicht warum, 
aber es ist triotzdem ein unterschied ob man die 
SSD platte von hand Schnellformatiert oder es das OS machen lässt...
z.B. bei der Installation von Win7.

HAb mir vermutlich damit meine schreibwerte versaut
und mußte sie am ende von hand reseten weil der falsche
alligment eingestellt wurde beim manuellen schnellformatieren!


----------



## hwk (27. Oktober 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> fragt mich nicht warum,
> aber es ist triotzdem ein unterschied ob man die
> SSD platte von hand Schnellformatiert oder es das OS machen lässt...
> z.B. bei der Installation von Win7.
> ...


Ja da ist aber nicht das Formatieren an sich schuld, sondern falsche Einstellungen ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber das macht win7 automatisch und wen Windows die SSD nicht als solche erkennt legt es den Starpunkt, Alignment, falsch an. Dann begint der mitten in einem Block und der Controller der SSD schreibt dann von mitte des ersten Blocks bis zur mitte des zweiten Block. Er muss dann immer statt ein Block immer zwei schreiben was die Schreibrate fast halbiert. Das beste Beispiel hir für ist wohl @roheed, ich denke jetzt im nachhinein das, das bei im das Problem war.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

> Ja da ist aber nicht das Formatieren an sich schuld, sondern falsche Einstellungen ^^



Als ob man so wahnsinig viel bei der win7 installation integrierten schnellformatierung
einstellen könnte XD 
sonst schließ ich mich der meineung von hulk voll an!


----------



## hwk (27. Oktober 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> Als ob man so wahnsinig viel bei der win7 installation integrierten schnellformatierung
> einstellen könnte XD
> sonst schließ ich mich der meineung von hulk voll an!



Also ich hab etwas eingelesen etc. Und eigentlich sollte es keinen Unterschied machen ob man bei der Win7 Installation schnellformatiert oder unter einem schon laufenden Win7 Alignment etc sollte trotzdem passen


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt, 
ich hab keine ahnung was bei mir los war...

Aber fakt ist, es war ne neue SSD und denoch hatte ich schreibwerte wie von 
einer 10 jahren alten SSD^^ und das einzigste was ich geamcht hab,
war halt nunmal die SSD von Hand rumzuformatieren. 

Es ist leider schon zu lange her, aber vlt sogar noch unter Vista!
Und dann nochmal evtl. unter Win7 Setup. 
Ich kanns leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen ist ja schon ewig her

EDIT:

und ja der aligment stand auf 1024k aber laut corsair gibt es noch viele andere werte die man wohl nicht
auslesen könne die aber eine rolle spielen. quelle

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=473109&postcount=34


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2010)

Toll bin noch nichtmal fertig mit meinen Installationen und einstellungen ect.Die Werte gehen runter.Schreiben ... auf die hälfte runter.Genau DARAUF habe ich gewartet...
Wenn ich ein Image,Backup mache und das nach Erase wieder draufhaue,sollte ich die alten Werte wieder habe oder?


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

post jetzt erstmal deine ergebnisse dann schauen wir nach einer lösung für dich!


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem ersten Screen wollte ich nur mal schauen ob die sSD auch das einhält was sie verspricht.
Nach der Neuinstallation ohne Format ,Erase dann das ...Das einzige was ich anderes gemacht habe ist die Systempartition 100MB = Bootloader, mit Diskpart auf eine gemacht und Installiert.So habe ich die Systempartition auch auf C: nur.


----------



## hwk (27. Oktober 2010)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Bei dem ersten Screen wollte ich nur mal schauen ob die sSD auch das einhält was sie verspricht.
> Nach der Neuinstallation ohne Format ,Erase dann das ...Das einzige was ich anderes gemacht habe ist die Systempartition 100MB = Bootloader, mit Diskpart auf eine gemacht und Installiert.So habe ich die Systempartition auch auf C: nur.



ok die Werte sind etwas niedrig... evtl liegts am an den Partitionen rumspielen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nagut die ATTO Werte sind ok aber die durchschnitts Werte beim schreiben sind gesunken. Im normal Betrieb merkst du das sowieso nicht aber es beunruigt dich, das kenne ich. Du bist damit nicht der erste, lass mal dein PC im idle für ne Stund stehen, das Trim arbeiten kann. Obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das deine Zellen alle schon voll sind aber bervor du die SSD zurücksetzt, probiere es mal.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

also ich will dich jetzt echt nicht ärgern aber das ist so ein typisches problem 
der Sandforce SSD und interessiert sicherlich noch weiter Leser und besitzter.

Ich bitte dich dein problem hier nochmal zu beschreiben und dann diskutier ma dort weiter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html

danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du mal im Geräte Manager unter Laufwerke bei deiner SSD überprüfen ober der schreib Cache aktiviert ist!!! DAs ist sehr wichtig hab ich grad rausgefunden.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

war bei mir auch aktiv und hatte ja die gleichen probs.
aber nachschaun kann er trotzdem sicherheitshalber mal


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2010)

an den Partitionen kann es nicht liegen .Das wär Unlogisch.Cache ist Aktive.Ich will Backup machen und OCz tool ausführen,Erase.
Wichtig: OCZ Toolbox 2.22 für Vertex 2/LE/E/Pro, Agility 2/E (Sandforce)
P.S Welches Backup Programm sollte ich am besten nehmen?


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab acronis Trueimage Home 2011 genutzt!

Hat mehr als perfekt gefunzt


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2010)

Nyuki schrieb:


> P.S Welches Backup Programm sollte ich am besten nehmen?


Windows Boardmittel, Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Sichern und Wiederherstellen:


Systemreparaturdatenträger erstellen
Systemabbild erstellen


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab in paar Foren gelesen das Win7 Backup Program macht ein Paar Probs.


----------



## mattinator (27. Oktober 2010)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ich hab in paar Foren gelesen das Win7 Backup Program macht ein Paar Probs.



Ich habe es auf einem Notebook schon mal durch, ohne Probleme. Acronis sollte funktionieren, alternativ kannst Du z.B. auch das hier nehmen: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Download(engl. Version Free Backup Software: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Advanced Edition - Overview). Mit einer Vorgänger-Version habe ich Windows XP schon mal komplett wiederhergestellt.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt !!!
Also hatte einige Probs mit HDDerase aber zum Glück hat er den letzten Sata slot angenommen und ich konnte alles wieder zurückstellen.Doch ich konnte das Image nicht sofort draufspielen da ich das auf der anderen HD hatte und musste neu Installieren.
Habe Home Edition draufgehauen und erst sofort einen Test gemacht der genau so aussieht wie dieser nach der neuinstallation.
Dann habe ich das Image draufgehauen.
Also.
-Hd Erase
-Neu installiert mit Home
-Image Home Prem. zu guter letzt
*Die schreibe Werte sind wieder Normal wie man sieht aber die anderen 4K Werte und die Zugriffzeit haben sich verschlechter bzw. gleich geblieben...
*Wo rum handelt es sich eigentlich bei den 4k Werten?BootZeit?


----------



## Nyuki (28. Oktober 2010)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nyuki (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich ... Die Schreib Werte sind auf EINMAL wieder auf 50 mit AS Bench WTF?
Die 4K Werte weiss ich nun warum das so schwankt aber die Write Werte sind ohne irgenwelche veränderungen wieder gesunken.Meine Fresse....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Las mal bitte den ATTO Bench drüber laufen dort werden dir die Maximal Werte angezeigt. Das Problem bei diesen benches ist, wenn ein Programm oder Windows auf die SSD zugreift kann es dir die  Werte total versauen.


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

leut leut leut ^^
das einzigste was ihr am ende erreichen werdet ist, 
dass ihr eure SSD noch kaput bencht ! ^^

Laß die SSD einfach ein paar tage mal in ruhe und du wirst
sehen das sie sich idR. von allein wieder verbessern!
Du lässt ihr ja gar keine zeit TRIM auszuführen mit sovielem BEnchen 
und täglichem nachschaun was die werte machen!
PS. TRIM wird nur durchgeführt, wenn die SSD im IDle ist!


----------



## Nyuki (28. Oktober 2010)

ich habe den Ruhezustand von der Festplatte/SSD abgeschaltet...die kann gar nicht in den Idle gehen oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ne das ist nich gemeint, mit Idle meint man wenn man den PC einfach so stehen lässt und die SSD nicht belastet wird, dann hat sie Zeit den Trim Befehl auszuführen. Was hast du damit gemeint als du oben geschrieben hast, das du weißt warum die 4k Werte so niedrig sind?


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

> -Neu installiert mit Home
> -Image Home Prem. zu guter letzt



Und warum nicht direkt nachm Secure Erase das Image mit ner Recovery CD drauf?^^


----------



## Nyuki (28. Oktober 2010)

Die 4K Werte haben was mit dem Controller zu tun und mit der Rechenleistung deines Chips.Wenn du Zb. unter Last Benchst dann gehen auch die 4K Werte hoch.Als ich neu installiert habe hatte ich 3.9GHZ Ratio 19.5 bei 1.4Volt.Cool&Quit springt dann auch nicht mehr in den Idle.Und siehe Da 4k alte Werte. 
@hwk
Ich wollte ein Systembild machen nach dem ich wieder die 100MB Partition auf Einer unter dos angesetzt habe.Doch er greift nicht nach E Sprich meiner HDD wo Das Image+Konvertierten Image lag.
Nimmt Win7 eigentlich das .tib Backup/Image an, daß ich von Acronis erstellt habe bei Systembild-Wiederherstellung (Win 7 DVD bevor man Installiert)?


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

KA ob das Acronis Images annimmt ... aber man kann ja einfach eins mit Windows selbst machen ^^
Achso und wenn du mit der Win Recovery nicht auf die partition bzw platte zugreifen kannst auf der das Image liegt, dann häng mal alle laufwerke ab, die du zum restore nicht brauchst...
Evtl erkennt er die Platte dann


----------



## Nyuki (28. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst das intregierte Backup Programm von win7 oder?


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Du meinst das intregierte Backup Programm von win7 oder?



Ja, damit hab ich heute ein System Image auf ner anderen Platte erstellt + ne Recovery DVD hab die SSD mit Secure Erase gelöscht, von der Recovery DVD gebootet und das Image wieder auf die SSD gespielt, ging einwandfrei^^


----------



## Nyuki (29. Oktober 2010)

-Erased
-Arconis Boot CD erstellt
-Backup up auf die unpartitionierte SSD

Nun habe ich sogar bessere Werte als zuvor.

Wie lange werden die halten ...ARGH :


----------

